# easy tropical fish to breed



## cookie monster (Aug 15, 2010)

hi am wondering what tropical fish i could breed in a cascading tank with out much fish but not keen on guppys thanks any unusal 1s would be great


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

p.latties


----------



## cookie monster (Aug 15, 2010)

white said:


> p.latties


 are neon tetras easy to breed?


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

siamese fighting fish?


thing is if you find a fish you realy like if your willing to put in the effort and time you will most prob be able to breed it or if you just want to wack it in a tank and leave them to it best things guppys/plattys/mollys things like that they breed like rabbits lol


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Im not sure about neons. Mollies , platys and swordtails are very easy as they are livebearers. Malawi cichlids can be easy but you need a large set up.
Convict cichlids are aslo very easy to breed but are an agressive fish. I also think kribensis are fairly simple too.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you need to think about what you`re going to do with the excess.

convicts breed like mice but have no value!

livebearer and bristlenose youngsters are popular fleabay fodder


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> you need to think about what you`re going to do with the excess.
> 
> convicts breed like mice but have no value!
> 
> livebearer and bristlenose youngsters are popular fleabay fodder



This is a fish section not a leo page. LOL. Nice to see you are into your piscators too. :2thumb:


----------



## cookie monster (Aug 15, 2010)

was wondering is there any plecs that are easy to breed and how do u sex them? thanks


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I think bristlenose plecs are easy. Never tried it myself though.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

markn said:


> This is a fish section not a leo page. LOL. Nice to see you are into your piscators too. :2thumb:


i`ve had fish since i was four, lol, used to breed big time.

bristlenose plecs are easy to breed, they`ll breed in a community tank if you have a pair that are old enough and a suitable spawning site such as a half coconut or plastic pipe.

males have big moustaches and females dont.

dad looks after the orange eggs and fans them and keeps them clean, and lets the babies out once they`re independant.....

they come in long and normal fins,
and a mixture of colours too


----------



## McKella (Jun 8, 2009)

i found kribensis quite easy to bred and very colourful to one of my favourite fish, had 2 generation in my tank before i got rid of it


----------

